# HO coupler help



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

I purchased some used passenger cars and the couplers don't line up vertically. Some of the cars have different attachment pieces that puts one coupler approx. 1/8"- 3/16" lower. Do they make offset couplers for making adjustments in these types of situations? Or do I need to modify something out of plastic myself, to get the coupler at equal heights.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If they are Kadee's then yes they make several different offsets.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, I've come to this problem many times. Many reasons for this can be:
•how loose wheels are in the truck(any differences can cause this)
•where the couplers are placed(if you have a truck connected coupler and a body connected, height change might be a problem)
•how big your wheels are(sometimes, a metal wheel may be larger than a plastic. This can usually be fixed by swapping wheels


----------

